# Installing Kadee magnets on Code 100 track



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you have to cut out around the ties, or can you glue them to the tops of the ties for code 100?

They have to be the same height as the top of the rails, right?

Bill


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Kadee under track magnets are designed to
go under the ties. Cutting away the ties could
result in a short circuit between the rails.

Don


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

The Kadee 321 delayed uncoupler is designed to be glued directly on top of the ties of code 100 track. Installation of all of their uncouplers is explained better on their website than I can in a post- they offer several types, including one for code 83 that doesn't require cutting out the ties. Check under all products/ uncouplers.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

I might have installed incorrectly, but they are very difficult to operate? I use the plastic tool sold by Micro.

DT


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

DT

I didn't know that Kadee made different versions of the
magnetic uncoupler. The hobby shop had only the
one type. They are too wide to 
go between the rails and must go under the ties. So
whether you did it right or not depends on the type
of magnets you have, it seems.

I have since bought the new ultra power magnets and
they work even better.

Don


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Have a look at Kadee's website to see how they do it:
http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/page308.htm


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

DT, which particular Kadee uncoupler are you having problems with? By my count, they offer a dozen types, so more info would be helpful.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

lajrmdlr said:


> Have a look at Kadee's website to see how they do it:
> http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/page308.htm


The type shown is what I have. They must go under the ties, as
illustratred...too wide to go between the rails.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The diagram and photo clearly shows it goes under the ties/track.....


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

ounds to me as though Mister Bill was referring to the #321 delayed uncoupler, which is designed to be glued between the rails ON TOP of the ties for code 100. Here's Kadee's uncoupler listing, from their webpage:
#308-HO thru O under-the-track
#309- electric under-the-track
#312- between-the-rails (non-delayed)
#321- delayed between-the-rails (code 100)
#322- delayed " " " (code 83)
#708- HOn3 & N scale electric
#709- HOn3 & N scale permanent magnet delayed
#809- O scale 3-rail between-the-rails
#842- G & #1 scale (unmounted)
#844- G & #1 scale (portable)

#334- gluing jig for #312, #321, and #322 permanent magnet uncouplers.

Hope this clears up any confusion anyone still has. Any questions, ask Kadee. And for their 312, 321, and 322, use the jig. It's metal, and it's cheap and reusable.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Product/part numbers do tend to make things clearer......:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

jesteck,

Thanks. Yes, I was referring to # 321. I could not remember the number. I was watching a youtube about a #321, the details of which was not mentioned. The guy was installing a # 321 on code 83 and had to make the cuts. Cuts would not be necessary with product # 322 on code 83. None of that was mentioned. Too much information!

I bought my magnets in 1975 and am getting around to re-installing them.

Bill


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Mister Bill, you're welcome. I always liked the delayed Kadees; you do have to have some way to spot their centers- maybe a trackside bush, pole, or tree, etc. in the line of sight so that when pushing the uncoupled car or cars back you don't accidentally stop with another car's couplers over the magnet, which can be embarrassing when you go to pull away.


----------

